# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  hat irgendjamand genauso schiss vor haien

## Gast

...wie ich? fliege zum wellen reiten das erst mal nach hawaii; tarifa und biartitz sind my sweet home; aber irgendwie mach ich mir echt ein bissen in die bux; habt ihr tipps die angst zu besiegen; hang loose `;;;,

----------


## Gast

heim bleiben

----------


## Stormi

Aloha...!

Etwas zur Beruhigung... www.the-frontloop.ch/bgstory_sharkattack.php
Ist eine BackgroundStory zum Thema Hai auf unserer HP www.the-frontloop.ch !

Hang Loose  :Wink: 
Stormi

----------


## altas

Hi

Fr Taucher wurde so ein stabhnicher Haiabchrecker entwickelt, der durch Aussenden von Ultraschallsignalen jeden Hai innerhalb von ein paar 100m in die Flucht jagt (sowas wie der Marderpiepser am Auto fr Haie) Sowas knntest du dir an den Mast binden. jedes mal wenn der dann im wasser ist, brauchst du keine angst mehr vor haien haben....

Gru Andi

----------


## Unregistriert

> Hi
> 
> Fr Taucher wurde so ein stabhnicher Haiabchrecker entwickelt, der durch Aussenden von Ultraschallsignalen jeden Hai innerhalb von ein paar 100m in die Flucht jagt (sowas wie der Marderpiepser am Auto fr Haie) Sowas knntest du dir an den Mast binden. jedes mal wenn der dann im wasser ist, brauchst du keine angst mehr vor haien haben....
> 
> Gru Andi




das kommt drau an wo du surfst. Der Tigerhai hast das gepiepse und wird versuchen das ding zwischen die Kiemen zu bekommen. das wir je nach beach in Sd Africa ab und an mal verwendet. oder sagen wir je nach Hai art  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

Die Forschungsmeinungen gehen noch auseinander weil das Verhalten der Haie nicht  annhernd gut erforscht ist, ich wrde sagen es bringt schon viel sich umzuhren wo die Fressgebiete von den paar Haiarten sind die Menschen gefhrlich werden knnen, und an den Stellen dann eben auch wirklich weg zu bleiben.

Da gabs auch noch mal so n Shark Deflector  - Teil  "Shark Shield" was man am Board anbringen kann -- geht auch ber so ne Signalgeschichte und soll angeblich das Wahrnehmungsfeld des Hais stren.  Das ist fr den dann so hnlich als wenn Du die Zunge an nen Elektrozaun hltst und er verpisst sich schleuningst. 

http://www.sharkshield.com/

Anscheinend gibt's nun bald auch schon weiterentwickelte Systeme :

http://www.welt.de/data/2004/07/15/305424.html

Finde ich gut dass man auf der Ebene weiterforscht.

Mit dem Muffensausen ist das so ne Sache, in der Wirklichkeit kann's dich hundert Mal eher beim Treppen runterhageln mit Genickbruch erwischen als dass Du so nem Hai begegnest, und vor'm Treppen runterhageln haste auch nicht stndig Muffensausen, oder?
Ich muss zugeben nen Rest von Bammel wrde ich da auch nicht ganz  aus dem Sinn kriegen, aber grade diese Vorsicht ist irgendwo sicher auch gesundes Bewusstsein und sie hlt Dich  wach bei der Sache.
Lass Dir davon Dein naturgegebenes Anrecht auf die magische Welle nicht kaputt machen!!

----------


## Unregistriert

... im bereich story gibt's auch in der dailydose eine haistory:

http://www.the-daily-dose.com/story/riff/riff.htm

meiner meinung nach, wrde dir eine direkte begegnung mit einem hai die angst nehmen. du wrdest sehen, da die haie bis auf wirklich wenige ausnahmen angst vor dir haben.
die angst wrde weichen, weil du das risiko aus erfahrung einschtzen knntest. wie beim autofahren oder bei begnungen mit hunden.

 ich durfte bisher als unterwasser filmer / fotograf etwa 15 haiarten begegnen. die meisten suchen sofort das weite, wenn sie einen menschen sehen. 

viele der stories, die man gedruckt und im netz findet, sind von menschen geschrieben, die nie einen hai gesehen haben. zusammengesucht und abgeschrieben. viel heie luft um verschwindent wenig haiangfriffe. wrde man gleiche mastbe anbringen, wren hunde und autos und klappleitern und und und schon lange tabu. 

viel eher als auf haie wrde ich dich auf petermnnchen hinweisen. die findest du in jeder uferzone im sand vergraben. zig herzstillstnde gehen auf das konto dieser kleinen fische, aber die fischlein sehen so unspektakulr aus, dass man keine gute stories draus machen kann. gefhrlich sind sie trotzdem und verdammt hufig. 


gre

christian

----------


## Unregistriert

Hier in Australien habe wir viele, viele Haie..wenn ich an unserem Hausstrand scnorcheln gehe, sehe ich jedesmal 3-5 Haie...und trotzdem hat es hier (Manly, Sydney) seit 34 jahren keinen Vorfall mehr gegeben und die Schulen haben Surfen als Sportunterricht. Wenn Haie wirklich so gefaehrlich waeren, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Eltern hier ihre Kinder zu Hunderten ins Wasser schicken....so No Worries!
Cheers

----------


## Maik

Hallo,

man kann in diesem Fall keinen Ratschlag annehmen.
Fakt ist doch nun mal:
Wir Surfer dringen in den Lebensraum der Meeresbewohner ein. Auch die Theorie, dass ein Wellenreiter von unten wie eine schmackhafte Robbe aussieht klingt fr meine Begriffe recht logisch. Wenn so ein Hai nun mal Hunger hat, greift er einfach mal an das kann man ihm noch nicht einmal bel nehmen. Meistens beit er auch nur kurz zu und lsst uns dann wieder los. Dieses Verhalten knnte auf zwei Tatsachen beruhen:
1. Wir sind ihm viel zu knochig; eine Robbe ist wesentlich fleischiger *in den meisten Fllen jedenfalls*
2. Viele Surfer haben eine Boardshort oder sogar nen Neo an und das schmeckt bekanntlich berhaupt nicht. Wer schonmal eine Bifi mit Pelle gegessen hat, wei wovon ich rede  :Smile: 

Also, wer in Revieren mit Haivorkommen surft muss sich bewusst sein, dass diese scheuen Lebewesen auch berleben wollen und sich der Natur bedienen. Angriffe wird es immer wieder geben. Wer das Risiko vermeiden mchte sollte lieber Golf spielen oder an einem Baggersee surfen...
ABER VORSICHT!
Wer garantiert euch, ob nicht ber Nacht jemand ein ausgehungertes Krokodil abgesetzt hat?
Auch hier gilt die alte Regel: "Zuviele Sorgen verderben den Spa."

Aloha Maik

----------

